# Funkbissanzeiger!?



## Wurmbader08 (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Karpfenspezis,
wollte mir Funkbissanzeiger kaufen hab aber keine Ahnung welche was taugen;+, mir sind die von Askari (Perca) von 199 auf 79 Euro Reduziert übern Weg gelaufen,kann man die kaufen oder lieber die Finger davon lassen.
Ich bräuchte euern Rat!

Gruß euer Wurmbader.


----------



## gringo92 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

jetzt kommen gleich erstmal die ganzen posts das perca ******** ist...
sicherlich sind die nicht besonders wen du allerdings nicht so häufig und intensiv angeln gehst reichen die sicherlich aus ...
wie viel euro möchtest du den maximal ausgeben es gibt viele sehr gute bissanzeiger (delkim carpsounder fox) ...
außerdem stellt sich die frage ob du nicht auch auf funkbissanzeiger verzichten kannst ?


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Ich besitze eine Bissanzeiger-Sounderbox-Kombo von Perca.Nicht das allerbeste,aber Funktioniert super.Zur Kombo Gehören 3Bissanzeiger,10m Langes Sounderbox Kabel und die Sounderbox.

Ist nicht das beste,aber reicht aus für Jemanden,der nicht jedes WE angeln geht.

Trotzdem wäre es besser,sich auf Lange sicht hin,etwas besseres zu Kaufen.

Würde nicht direkt zu Delkim Greifen.Auser du hasst die Finanziellen Möglichkeiten.

Ich weis nicht welche/s Set/Bissanzeiger gringo92 von Delkim meint,aber zb: die *
Delkim Tx-i Plus  *kosten pro Stück 200Euro!!!!

Wenne dir 3 Stück + Sounderbox hollst,bisste direkt mal 830 Euro Los !!
Meines Erachtens nach zuviel des Guten.
Dann greif eher zu Anaconda oder Fox,die können den Delkims auch das Wasser reichen.
Respekt wer sich eine Komplette Delkim Ausrüstung zulegen kann,aber so nicht.

Im Klartext kauf dir das Set von Perca eher nicht.

Nimm zb.Anaconda FX-I Funkbissanzeiger 3-er Set,kostet 160Euro bei Angelgeräte Wilkerling


----------



## JanS (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Ich bin mit den DAM echt zufrieden auch wenn gleich wieder das gejaule losgeht "die sind müll... die halten nichts etc" ... doch tun Sie! Absolut Wasserfest und die reichweite reicht mit mit ca 150m auch locker! Wenn ich zum angeln gehe dann zum angeln nich zum Kilometerweit zu den Ruten laufen!

Also die DAM Quick Alerts sind echt super für meine verhältnisse und bekommen habe ich Sie für knappe 140 € ! Damit kann ich leben


----------



## hiasih (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo,
ich will mir auch einen Bissanzeiger zulegen.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem "Dam Quick Alert Funkbissanzeiger" oder mit dem Fox Micron MX2"??????

mfg
hiasih


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo,


Wurmbader08 schrieb:


> Moin Karpfenspezis,
> wollte mir Funkbissanzeiger kaufen hab aber keine Ahnung welche was taugen;+, mir sind die von Askari (Perca) von 199 auf 79 Euro Reduziert übern Weg gelaufen,kann man die kaufen oder lieber die Finger davon lassen.
> Ich bräuchte euern Rat!
> 
> Gruß euer Wurmbader.


 Von den Leuten die ich kenne , die die Perca nutzen , da hat rund die Hälfte Probleme damit. Von daher würd ich sie nicht empfehlen. Für den Fall das du aber in dieser Preisklasse bleiben willst/mußt , kann ich dir die ASKON ans Herz legen. A, nutze ich sie seid 2 Jahren problemlos selber und B . hab ich bis dato noch keine wirklich Negativberichte von diesen Teilen gehört.Mitlerweile nutzen in meinen Bekanntenkreis 8 Leute diese Pieper. Bei allen 8 : zufriedene Gesichter.


----------



## Bodylove20007 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*



hiasih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will mir auch einen Bissanzeiger zulegen.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem "Dam Quick Alert Funkbissanzeiger" oder mit dem Fox Micron MX2"??????
> 
> ...


 
Also ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen auch die D.A.M Quick Alert bei Ebay für 120 Teuros ersteigert und bis jetzt ca. 5 mal damit geangelt. Zuerst wollte mir ein Kolege(Selber Angelgeräte Verkäufer) davon abraten mir die Teile zu kaufen , weil angeblich fehlerhaft schlecht etc... .
Habe sie mir dann trotzdem gekuaft und bin wirklich absolut total zufrieden. Hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir die neuen Delkims zu kaufen aber mal im ernst Leute 700-850 Teuros für Bissanzeiger ist ja wohl lecherlich oder???? Das kann mir doch keiner erzählen das die soviel besser sind wie alles andere auf dem Markt??? Also ich zumindest kann hier nur wieder geben das die von D.A.M. wirklich absolut genial sind und einwandfrei funktonieren.

Grüße @ all #h


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo,
wenn von Askari, dann die Askon, die hab ich auch -> top Teile!
Die anderen Askari-Hausmarken-Sets sind nicht so der Hit!

Bei Funkbissanzeigern sollte man doch ruhig etwas mehr investieren! Brauchbar in der Preisklasse sind auch das DAM-Set und die B.Richi!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## TomtaCarp (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

kann dir auch die Askon empfehlen! Sind echt super Bissanzeiger die ich selber auch grad verwende.

Funktioniern auch noch obwohl mein Pod ins Wasser gefallen ist.
gg

Ps: Würd aber auf ne Aktion warten denn im Moment kosten sie ja wieder 169€.
Letztes Jahr hab ich sie um 100€ bekommen - Für dieses Geld sicher die besten Bissanzeiger was ich kenne.


mfg tom


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo,
die Askons sind aber auch etwas überarbeitet worden, Gewindehalterung verstärkt, Batteriefach ohne Kabel, u.ä.
Ich glaube deswegen sind die wieder etwas teurer, dauert aber bestimmt nicht lange bis Askari die wieder mal im ANgebot hat!
Die sind aber noch voll kompatibel mit der "alten" Generation und sind auch optisch gleich geblieben!
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Askari Sommerfest!!


----------



## Maik Otto (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo,



> Bei Funkbissanzeigern sollte man doch ruhig etwas mehr investieren! Brauchbar in der Preisklasse sind auch das DAM-Set und die B.Richi!


 
...das kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Da meine Freundin nun 
auch angelt habe ich ihr natürlich großzügig mein B.Ri..Set überlassen und mußte mir leider :q ein neues DAM Set zulegen.
Beide Sets sind absolut "wasserfest" und Alltags tauglich.Wo-bei Die B.Ri.. mehr Funkreichweite haben . Aber wer geht schon 200 oder mehr Meter vom Platz weg ?!

Kein Licht ohne Schatten....das Nachtlicht der B.Ri..macht 
fast "blind" bei Nacht


----------



## Lupus (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Falcon STL von B.richi die habe ich selber und auch 4 Freunde von mir die sind absolut in Ordnung für das Geld!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

habe das quantum cyber bite ( crr ) system. hat mir bisher sehr gute dienste geleistet aber der funk empfänger könnte etwas lauter sein wenn man im zelt liegt und pennt.
im moment ist eins bei 1.2.3 drinn ( das vorgängermodel ).
oder andersrum |kopfkrat ( war ja hoffentlich keine werbung )


----------



## Edu (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Die Falcon STL von B.richi kann ich auch empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden damit :l


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*



JanS schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den DAM echt zufrieden auch wenn gleich wieder das gejaule losgeht "die sind müll... die halten nichts etc" ... doch tun Sie! Absolut Wasserfest und die reichweite reicht mit mit ca 150m auch locker! Wenn ich zum angeln gehe dann zum angeln nich zum Kilometerweit zu den Ruten laufen!
> 
> Also die DAM Quick Alerts sind echt super für meine verhältnisse und bekommen habe ich Sie für knappe 140 € ! Damit kann ich leben


 
Die hab ich auch..fürn Ars**!!!!!!!! Funke ging nach einmal fischen nicht mehr!


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

auf die dam pieper hab ich auch mal ein auge drauf geworfen, aber nachdem mein händler sagte, dass er schon sehr viele zurückschicken musste, hab ichs dann doch lieber gelassen!

lieber nach guten gebrauchten piepern gucken und auf die funke verzichten...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hol dir lieber Fox RX....davon haste sehr lange was!!!


----------



## spinner14 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Kauf dir lieber CarpSounder,auf die kannst du dich verlassen und der Service ist auch super.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

RX haben im Test besser abgeschnitten!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

hallo!
hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Spro D-Tect?
gibts ja für ca. 150€!


----------



## crossfire (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Carpsounder,Fox oder die neuen Prologic (die haben Funk und kosten 3Bissanzeiger + Reciver ca 200)


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Nabend,

Finger weg von den neuen Prologic.
Da sind zur Zeit zuviele Fehlerhafte Sets auf dem Markt. Wenn man ein heiles erwüscht würd man sicher zufrieden sein. Aber ansonsten.......................


----------



## Carphunter' (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

hab auch die askons von askari.
hab die ma für 100 glocken bestellt (sonderangebot!)
un bin heut noch froh das ich damals gleich zugeschlagen hab.
heute könnt ich mir auch die teuren von fox usw. holen, aber ich will meine askons nich missen.

für diesen preis sind die teile anderen piepser seeehr weit überlegen. habn zwar hier und da auch nachteile (nich 1:1)
abba find die trotzdem echt topi#6


----------



## crossfire (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Finger weg von den neuen Prologic.
> Da sind zur Zeit zuviele Fehlerhafte Sets auf dem Markt. Wenn man ein heiles erwüscht würd man sicher zufrieden sein. Aber ansonsten.......................




Die meisten sind nicht Fehlerhaft nur stimmt die Reichweite nicht  und deshalb gibt es so viele Beschwerden sonst sind die ganz gut und für so kleines Geld kann man nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Wobei fehlende Reichweite  ein Fehler ist. Denn eine vom Herrsteller angegebene Eigenschaft wird nicht erreicht.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hab mir die von Prologic gestern mal angeschaut. 199.95 € 3 Piepser und ne Funke in einem Stabilen Koffer. Schaut ganz gut aus


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

und auf die Optik kommt es ja schliesslich an!


----------



## crossfire (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*



j4ni schrieb:


> und auf die Optik kommt es ja schliesslich an!



Das ist eher zweitrangig!


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*



> und auf die Optik kommt es ja schliesslich an!


|muahah:
Ich lach mich kaputt!!! Wem das Optische am wichtigsten ist, der hat schon verloren!

Ich sag mal einfach...und auf die Funktionalität und Zuverlässigkeit kommts ja schließlich an!|supergri

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Aeh wie jetzt? *I*ch *r*ocke *o*hne *n*onome *I*nhalt, *e*igentlich? Nicht verstanden, oder? Macht aber nichts, wird bestimmt wieder gut...


----------



## Spector (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal einfach...und auf die Funktionalität und Zuverlässigkeit kommts ja schließlich an!|supergri



dann bleiben meiner Meinung nach.....nur noch CS,Fox und Delkim...wenns auch ohne Funk geht....eventuell noch die Beaster von Exori|wavey:


----------



## luecke3.0 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

@j4ni
Hier lesen noch junge, leicht beeinflussbare Jungangler mit, die glauben das am Ende noch!|supergri
Also nie den  vergessen! 

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Auch wieder wahr, mein Fehler, also wie es aussieht ist vollkommen egal! Wichtig ist, dass es nach etlichen Monaten intensivsten Gebrauch immer noch piept wenn es piepen soll, egal ob warm, kalt, nass, trocken...und dass ihr auch dann noch in eure Pieper vertrauen könnt!

oh und auch egal was draussen drauf steht!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

hallo!
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die *Exori the beast* günstig kaufen kann?


----------



## matze_bu (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo, 

muß das Thema noch mal auspacken, da ich mich für die DAM Quick Alert Wireless Interessiere. Habe mal hier im Forum und im Internet alles durch gelesen was ich gefunden habe und es sieht ja so aus als wären die Beiträge schon etwas älter was die damals fehlerhaften DAM`s angeht.
Gibt es denn aktuelle Aussagen und Erfahrungen was die DAM`s betrieft? Denn auch in den älteren Berichten gab es genug Leute die mit zufrieden waren.
 
Gruß Matze


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Ja ih hab die...lass die Finger davon..ich hab mittlerweil mit 3. Set und es wieder kaputt! Funke geht nicht...Bissanzeiger schlaten sich Nachts automatisch aus etc.! Absoluter Schrott


----------



## Fletscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

Hallo,

hat jemand schon diese Shakespeare Anzeiger ausprobiert?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130943

Ist ein günstiges Angebot von heute.

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Pette (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

täusch ich mich oder sehen die so aus wie die von BAT, Brichi und diverse ebay-fälschungen???

dann sind das die, die keine 1:1 übertragung haben.... und wohl so nerven sollen...

mfg


----------



## andreas0815 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Funkbissanzeiger!?*

*Hallo,*

habe mir letztes Jahr den "*CORMORAN PRO CARP F-4000 Funkbißanzeiger, Set"* gekauft und bin voll damit zufrieden!#6


|laola:



*Jede glückliche Stunde am Wasser verlängert das Leben um ein Jahr! In diesem Sinne............*


*viel Petrie Heil*

*.................................Gruß Andreas*


----------

